# Liddell vs Ortiz ( I mean Ace Franklin).....



## Nitro (Jun 2, 2010)

What is possessing  Rich Franklin to want to get into the ring with the "Iceman"???

Paycheck? Ego?? Both??

I tell you what, Chuck is going to want to beat on someone since Tito has a "medical" excuse....dang if I would want it to be me..


----------



## ACguy (Jun 2, 2010)

Franklin could have a chance to beat him .


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Somebody needs to naked choke Ortiz. I wonder if he did that to his porn model girl friend.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 2, 2010)

Andrew,
I know he ain't your favorite fighter but you must admit, he's either stupid of GAME!  I say he has a much better shot at beating Chuck than he did/does Silva.


----------



## maker4life (Jun 2, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Somebody needs to naked choke Ortiz. I wonder if he did that to his porn model girl friend.



Saw an interview somewhere with Dana saying as much as he and Liddell both hate Tito neither believes he did it .


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Jun 2, 2010)

i was really lookin forward to seein chuck beat up on ortiz again, i cant stand that guy


----------



## ACguy (Jun 2, 2010)

duckdawgdixie said:


> i was really lookin forward to seein chuck beat up on ortiz again, i cant stand that guy



I agree . I think Franklin makes it a better fight. I would have liked to seen Randy Couture fight Chuck. But Dana would not want to have his boy lose to chuck again.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 2, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Franklin could have a chance to beat him .



A snowball's chance. I remember people saying the same thing about Ace vs the Spider...see how that turned out -both times...........

Liddell will KO Franklin. Know that. Rich will be lucky if he isn't badly hurt.....(although not as badly as Anderson Silva hurt him- twice).....I hope Rich doesn't leave on a stretcher..


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 2, 2010)

Nitro said:


> A snowball's chance. I remember people saying the same thing about Ace vs the Spider...see how that turned out -both times...........
> 
> Liddell will KO Franklin. Know that. Rich will be lucky if he isn't badly hurt.....(although not as badly as Anderson Silva hurt him- twice).....I hope Rich doesn't leave on a stretcher..



I think Rich has a much, much better chance with Chuck than Silva.  I think Silva would beat Liddell just like he's beaten most everyone he's faced in the past few years.

I reckon this is why they actually fight, rather than simply going by what we think.  I never thought Suga would beat Rampage last Saturday, Edgar beat Penn, Shields beat Hendo, Louzon beat Lil Evil............I can go on and on and on.......


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 2, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> I think Rich has a much, much better chance with Chuck than Silva.  I think Silva would beat Liddell just like he's beaten most everyone he's faced in the past few years.
> 
> I reckon this is why they actually fight, rather than simply going by what we think.  I never thought Suga would beat Rampage last Saturday, *Edgar beat Penn*, Shields beat Hendo, Louzon beat Lil Evil............I can go on and on and on.......




You ain't lying on that one. I didnt see BJ losing that one at all.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 2, 2010)

I wasn't surprised in the least about Sugar beating Rampage.   In fact it went just about exactly as I expected it to go.    Rampage is slow and lethargic compared to Rashad, and that's exactly how he looked for three rounds.    Several of my good friends that fight MMA have been saying for over a year that Edgar would beat Penn because he had faster hands, but I'll admit that surprised me.   I got "see I told you so calls" from all of them after that fight because it went exactly how they all said it would go.

I think that Chuck will KO Franklin, but in Vegas Liddell is the underdog.   No doubt in MMA, the underdog wins a good bit more than in many other sports - and I'm going with the underdog on this one.   

On a more curious note, I wonder what "spider" Silva will do now that Shogun (should have) beat his buddy Machida twice and just destroyed him and made him look powerless in their last meeting?    Will he go up to 205 or will he stay at 185?     I personally would love to see Shogun crack Silva's noggin.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 2, 2010)

Nitro said:


> A snowball's chance. I remember people saying the same thing about Ace vs the Spider...see how that turned out -both times...........
> 
> Liddell will KO Franklin. Know that. Rich will be lucky if he isn't badly hurt.....(although not as badly as Anderson Silva hurt him- twice).....I hope Rich doesn't leave on a stretcher..



Chuck has only  one win in his last 5 fights and the guy he beat  also lost to Franklin.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 2, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> Andrew,
> I know he ain't your favorite fighter but you must admit, he's either stupid of GAME!  I say he has a much better shot at beating Chuck than he did/does Silva.



DP, Rich Franklin isn't my favorite fighter........don't know that I have a favorite. Know this, I respect all of them. It's a tough sport and men at this level are Elite fighters.

I admire Rich for fighting Anderson Silva- twice. I would hate to see him get hurt again, even though he made the choice to take the fight...

Chuck Liddell will be wanting someone's blood since Tito is out.. This may be Liddell's last fight and I imagine he isn't training to go out with a L.

It should be a good event.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone know who Franklins  assistant coach will be? I would geuss Matt Hughes . Tito leaving looks like it was a good thing for his team.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 2, 2010)

Nitro said:


> What is possessing  Rich Franklin to want to get into the ring with the "Iceman"???
> 
> Paycheck? Ego?? Both??
> 
> I tell you what, Chuck is going to want to beat on someone since Tito has a "medical" excuse....dang if I would want it to be me..



Paycheck and the easy win to climb back towards relevance in the LHW division.  

Chuck is a shell of his former self.  Franklin all day this night.  Thanks.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 3, 2010)

What was Franklin thinking to sign up to fight Anderson Silva??Silva is the closest fighter to being unbeatable as any MMA fighter I've ever seen.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 3, 2010)

Im a huge Iceman fan...that being said i wish he would stay in retirement ....i dont think i could handle another devastating KO!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

Chucks going to win this one . Both he and Franklin have had some heavy KO's in their last few fights but I say the Iceman will ko or tko Franklin in round 2. Either way I like watching either one of them. they are both good fighters.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 3, 2010)

A lil off topic but, did yall  see Jager(crabman) get it last night???

Wouldn't even get off the stool, but still talks plenty smack..

OH Rich has a chance!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> A lil off topic but, did yall  see Jager(crabman) get it last night???
> 
> Wouldn't even get off the stool, but still talks plenty smack..
> 
> OH Rich has a chance!



Yes sir I saw it, run that pie hole then quit. I thought it was funny when Bryant was feeding him some elbows to the face


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 4, 2010)

A buddy of mine said Franklin would beat Chuck.  I asked, "How?"  My buddy had no answer.

Stranger things have happened (see Matt Serra vs. GSP), but I just can't see Franklin beating Liddell.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it will be a good fight.  Both are not in there prime anymore but I think I will give the edge to Rich.  He recent record is better with better oponents.  With that being said when they were both title holders I think Chuck would have beat him like a drum.  But It seams to me Chuck is defently on the down hill and Franklin in stable but not what he used to be either.  It will be a good fight I feel and all true MMA fan know.  When the cage doors close there is not telling who will walk out the winner cause there is always that chance of getting cought in the wrong spot.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 6, 2010)

They oughta have it in Vegas and call it "Geezers at Caesar's II".


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 7, 2010)

How old is Chuck now ?


----------



## Nitro (Jun 7, 2010)

40. 

Younger than Randy Couture. How many want to say Couture is too old to fight???


----------



## pepperrocks (Jun 7, 2010)

I think Liddell is gonna hurt Franklin quickly, but I think Silvas gonna KO, Chuck. But I loved watching last weeks show when Dana told Chuck that Tito quitt and Chuck was going off yellin and cussin, and Tito was in the next room, head hangin low listening to every word, just pittiful. Just like Yeager's fight.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 7, 2010)

Did I miss something?   Is the winner of this fight going to fight Anderson Silva?


----------



## Nitro (Jun 7, 2010)

Buzz said:


> Did I miss something?   Is the winner of this fight going to fight Anderson Silva?



I hadn't heard that either.......

Silva's next match is against Chael Sonnen at UFC 117 on August 7th........ should be a good one. Dana White has told him- no showboating or he will pull his contract...LOL!!

Dana wants Silva to finish his opponents.....not fight "not to lose the title"...


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 8, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Silva's next match is against Chael Sonnen at UFC 117 on August 7th........



I'm looking forward to this.  Sonnen is a really good wrestler who's been taking pokes at Silva for awhile now.  He recently said about their upcoming fight:  "Silva's gonna be on his back more than a porn star with a mortgage."

I wouldn't bet on Sonnen, but it's hard not to root for a man that eloquent.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!

As I recall, James Irvin ran his mouth kind of recklessly towards Silva as well....

I bet the Spider is going to come out of his corner looking for a decisive KO....


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 8, 2010)

Nitro said:


> I bet the Spider is going to come out of his corner looking for a decisive KO....



After some of his recent fights, that would be a welcome change.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 8, 2010)

The iceman will be melted down AGAIN.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 8, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> After some of his recent fights, that would be a welcome change.



Indeed. Remember, some fights are over fast when an opportunity comes open. Others (most) are like chess matches and you either-

1. Create an opportunity through your superior skill - or
2. Wait for your opponent to make a mistake and then capitalize.

Silva is a master of both sides of that equation.

Not every fight will result in a KO or a submission. To me, this is part of the attraction to Martial Arts and MMA for me...one thing that is NOT open for speculation (IMHO) is that Anderson Silva is an excellent fighter (and Champion)..watch some of Muhammed Ali's fights....very similar styles (yet different)...

I have been a judo player for over 30 years and it is a complicated, strategic sport. I love to see the scrambles and a slugfest is not as exciting to me. (with the exception of a Muay Thai match)- which is an "all out war" style....

To each his own..

I will predict Silva to be the winner at the end of the fight.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 8, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> The iceman will be melted down AGAIN.



I will be watching Saturday night. We shall see. I am predicting Liddell to win.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 11, 2010)

After watching the preview last night, I am going to be watching the Cro Cop / Berry fight with interest.

That should be a good one.


----------



## Prorain (Jun 11, 2010)

????????????????? I really don't know who to pick Chuck's been out of the ring 18 months?If Rich don't get KO'd in the 1st or 2nd round the 3rd is where he will win!There you go.

Cro-Flop has been a disappointment in the UFC period!Who is this Berry guy?Never heard of him so that's why he fighting Cro cop


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 11, 2010)

Prorain said:


> Who is this Berry guy?Never heard of him so that's why he fighting Cro cop



He's a very good kickboxer.  He hasn't been in the UFC long.  He's the shortest UFC heavyweight, at 5'11".  He has legs like tree trunks, though.  He doesn't have much of a ground game, so he will be a perfect opponent for Cro Cop.  He's younger than Cro Cop and very athletic.  I'm also looking forward to this fight.


----------



## kevincox (Jun 11, 2010)

Liddell vs Franklin.........Battle of the has beens. This fight could go either way as neither fighter is a image of their former self. I hope Franklin wins though. Hope the fight is free cause I aint paying to watch that one


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 12, 2010)

me and my house are ICEMAN fans.that being said not sure chuck can still get r done.if he's going out i'd like to see him still on top of his game.but who knows.enjoy everybody


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 12, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> me and my house are ICEMAN fans.that being said not sure chuck can still get r done.if he's going out i'd like to see him still on top of his game.but who knows.enjoy everybody



yep...this house is rootin for iceman too...im hoping he can get a highlight reel ko and call it a career. id like to see him go out out on top.


----------



## kevincox (Jun 12, 2010)

Matt Danzig got the shaft in his fight. Tyson Griffin actaully won on one judges scorecard 29-28. What a joke! David Louseau need to retire. I think thats his 4th loss in a row in the UfC. Carlos Conditt got back on track with a KO win. Not watching the PPV portion just getting results off the net


----------



## GONfishin (Jun 13, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> He's a very good kickboxer.  He hasn't been in the UFC long.  He's the shortest UFC heavyweight, at 5'11".  He has legs like tree trunks, though.  He doesn't have much of a ground game, so he will be a perfect opponent for Cro Cop.  He's younger than Cro Cop and very athletic.  I'm also looking forward to this fight.



Definitely fight of the the night so far.  One of the best fights that I have seen recently.


----------



## GONfishin (Jun 13, 2010)

Liddell/Franklin was pretty good too.  Best UFC that I have seen lately as a whole.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 13, 2010)

Not a good way for Liddel to go out.  Lucky shot from a guy with a broken arm.

Great career.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 13, 2010)

That was fast .


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 13, 2010)

Best overall card I've seen in a while and I don't think I've missed 2 or 3 in the past several years.  Nice to see Ace drop The Iceman, with a broken arm to boot.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 13, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Paycheck and the easy win to climb back towards relevance in the LHW division.
> 
> Chuck is a shell of his former self.  Franklin all day this night.  Thanks.



So Franklin KO's Liddell early and takes home the knockout of the night bonus in addition to his agreed upon wage.  Now he'll be talked about in the title shot conversation.  


Basically, every single thing I predicted about this was 100% accurate.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 13, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Lucky shot from a guy with a broken arm.



It always kills me to hear "Lucky Shot".  Who else was Rich trying to hit?


----------



## kevincox (Jun 13, 2010)

I would say at this point it might be a good time for Liddell to hang up the gloves. 4th loss in a row?


----------



## Nitro (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree. He got smacked  hard.

Good fight for sure. Props to Rich Franklin on his win.

Looks like Franklin will be out a while. Chuck's side kick broke both bones in his arm...


----------



## Buzz (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm going to quote another poster from another board on this one.



> Chuck Liddell needs to retire.Period.Rich Franklin is a middleweight with average power at best,and he put Liddell on ice with a garbage punch as he retreated.Call it a career Chuck.We don't need to see you drueling in a corner somewhere when you're in your 50's.









I've always been a fan of Chuck, but seriously - please retire...    I do have to agree with S.M.D.H on this one, Chuck is a shell of his former self.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 13, 2010)

I concur.

Look at Rich punching with a rumored Radius/Ulna fracture to the L arm...tough dudes in the Pro MMA ranks..


----------



## Buzz (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh no doubt, and I don't want my post to come away as sounding like it's belittling Rich.   He's a seriously tough guy, as are just about all the fellas in the UFC.   Rich was taking a beating and did what he had to do and took care of business!

I had a great night of watching fights last night.   One of the local MMA gyms in Hiram had a fight night and we had 13 fights on the card, then we got to see the Cro Cop fight and this one.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 13, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> Best overall card I've seen in a while and I don't think I've missed 2 or 3 in the past several years.



Same here.

Who guessed Cro Cop would win by submission?   Great fight, though.

I totally missed the call on the Liddell/Franklin fight.   If you had told me that fight was going to end with a KO, I would have guessed Chuck would have his hands raised, not Rich.  As consolation, Chuck went home to his hot girlfriend. 

Looking forward to Lesnar/Carwin next!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Man that punch didn't have any mustard on it and it FLATTENED Liddell like he was shot with a 7 mag.He needs to hang'em up while he has his wits about him.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 13, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> Best overall card I've seen in a while



I didn't order it, so you're welcome.  It never fails.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 13, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Man that punch didn't have any mustard on it and it FLATTENED Liddell like he was shot with a 7 mag.He needs to hang'em up while he has his wits about him.



I agree that it was short, inside hook but it looked to land right on the end of his chin, straight on.  His chin has seemed a little suspect in recent outings.



Six million dollar ham said:


> I didn't order it, so you're welcome.  It never fails.



Thank you kind sir!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 13, 2010)

seen the liddell\franklin  fight last night was disappointed in chuck loosing after all i had heard about how serious he had trained for this fight.chuck thanks for the good times but.....please your time has come to call it a game.as for ace  franklin  congrats on a win and i hope to see you layin knockout on a mat sometime soon.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 13, 2010)

well Liddell has been and always will be one of my favorite fighters to watch, but he really needs to just hang it up and maybe just train others . Congrats to Franklin, now if someone would just bust open ole Anderson Silva. Cant wait till Lesnar fights now.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 13, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> What was Franklin thinking to sign up to fight Anderson Silva??Silva is the closest fighter to being unbeatable as any MMA fighter I've ever seen.



The first time it was a title defense and he had little choice in the matter.  Silva's only UFC appearance to that point had been a domination of the overrated Chris Leben.  The second time it was a title shot.  Perfectly good reasons each time.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 13, 2010)

Buzz said:


> I do have to agree with S.M.D.H on this one, Chuck is a shell of his former self.









Not so fast my friend.  I don't even agree with SMDH on this one and I am SMDH.  

That was the best Chuck's looked in a while.  I am now convinced that the division has just passed him by.  I feel certain he will have a noncompetitive job in some capacity with Zuffa so that he doesn't go fight in Strikeforce, DREAM, or K1.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 13, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Man that punch didn't have any mustard on it and it FLATTENED Liddell like he was shot with a 7 mag.He needs to hang'em up while he has his wits about him.



Then again, maybe there was some mustard on that short shot.


----------



## RiverBassin (Jun 14, 2010)

Liddell has never been that great actually.....on his run as champion they fed him wrestlers and non strikers like, Ortiz, Babalu, and even Couture cause they knew he would knock them out.....he stepped in with Jackson...got KO'd, Evans-KO'd, Shogun, KO'd, Franklin-KO'd...all guys with above average hands...sorry but hes never impressed me that much......


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 14, 2010)

i didnt get to watch the fight...im glad i didnt now...Liddell is one of my favorite fighters but he needs to hang them up! i thought that after his loss to Evans. He has nothing left to prove!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 14, 2010)

Great fights. Hooks dont have to be big to work..(+ it was placed just right)


What about the "waterboy" fight. The kid looked good, I thought he won the first 2 rnds. Im mad they called it with 8 seconds left. Either call it with 2 mins left, to protect him, or let it go all the way. The kid coulda took 8 more secs. And won, IMO.

Cro Cop got jacked 2 good ones in the 1st rnd. But still hung tuff.

Way to go Rich. Fighting and KO'in Chuck with a broke arm,,, wow! 

Stinks how Yves Lavigne stopped that fight too early..??


----------



## Buzz (Jun 14, 2010)

Can't feel to sorry for Danzig though, I'm not a fan of his.   Maybe he'll lose the rest of his fights.     After his arrogance on TUF, it's funny he's turned out to have the worst record of all the TUF champions.


----------

